# Business as Usual!



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky given all clear by vet this morning, she has made a full recovery from her lap spay one week on. Here she is enjoying freedom once more!! I like to put her in blue as it throws people off!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad she is all healed up and can now have a good long walk!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I bet that you are a very happy and releived owner to have got to the end of 'restricted' exercise!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

My Binky's grown too. I think she looks lovely in blue


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I was just going to say how big she is!! Xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great news... Fantastic recovery. 

Well done Binky 

And yes you REALLY suit Blue

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I bet that you are a very happy and releived owner to have got to the end of 'restricted' exercise!


Yes not sure who enjoyed it more me or her!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> I was just going to say how big she is!! Xxx


Yes she is now a definite dog! She has suddenly shot up! X


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Blue is definitely her colour!


----------

